# Bow Fishing Bull Sluice Lake?



## Limbbaconeer (Aug 5, 2012)

Are you allowed to bow fish in Bull sluice lake?

Thanks in advance


----------



## henryc (Aug 6, 2012)

An excellent question....

NO WAY!!!!! It is all considered park property and bow fishing is illegal and will lead to an arrest if caught. I put that question to the DNR not 6 weeks ago. From Azalea Park to Morgan Falls Dam and everywhere inbetween is off limits to bow fishing.

HC


----------

